# Cash & Carry Kitchens - 50% Sale



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Cash & Carry Kitchens

50% off selected products - doesnt mention what these might be

Their 25 year warrenty still applies, so says the website!

[broken link removed]

15 showrooms nationwide : Sligo, Castlebar, Galway, Dundalk, Mullingar, Carlow, Waterford, 2 x Limerick, 4 x Dublin and 2 x Cork


----------

